# 2009 Pumper/Cleaner Show in Louisville Kentucky



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

​


----------



## Hyper Piper (Nov 29, 2008)

I wear a white shirt when doing a camera job, just like the Ridgid rep.


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

god i want to go to one of these shows soooo bad it looks freakin awesome, if anyone knows about one in michigan let me know please


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

RD, Boy, I wish we would have went. I was there once and it was awesome. Thanks for the pics, now I wish we really would have went.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

That camera can go through the toilet? nice..



Plumber Jim


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't wait until the trade show this year, I missed the last one, not this one, this one is mine!

I live for trade shows! I can't wait to see whats new! Lucky for me, the PHCC show is really a good one.


----------



## LoKo498 (Jan 20, 2009)

Any shows here in NJ or NY?


----------

